# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Dziwna wysypka na brzuchu

## Nie zarejestrowany

Od dwóch miesięcy mam dziwną wysypkę na brzuchu w okolicy pępka i nizej. Piję calcium ale nic nie pomaga. Są to czerwone krostki i bardzo swędzą. Czy to uczulenie? Moja koleżanka miała takie uczulenie, od spodni tzn, od guzika metalowego przy spodniach. Ja takie jednak takie spodnie nosze od lat i nic nigdy nie było. Co to jest?
prosze o pomoc

----------


## focus9

Wygląda to na wysypkę kontaktową czyli uczulenie np. na jakiś detergent. Czasami takie podrażnienie się zdarzają np. od źle wypłukanej podczas prania odzieży. niekoniecznie to musi być guzik. Ja bym zapytała w aptece o jakąś maść na tego typu wysypki.

----------

